# Tumbleweed Phenomenon



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is what can happen with poor weed management.....now the problem may be widely worsened....reminds me of a neighbor of mine.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/nmsu-experts-talk-about-the-tumbleweed-phenomenon-in-clovis


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

until about 3 years ago the farm next to my farm grew a healthy crop of tumble weeds thanks to an absentee investor that didn't care. They would then blow across my fields in the spring and where I didn't have weeds now I do. Even in my lawn which is very thick and you wouldn't think they would grow they did. One spring after planting corn/wheat or something I can't remember my dad and I watched a big tumble weed blow across that field. About a week later you could see weeds growing along that whole path the tumble weed tumbled. They really suck.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've taken to mowing/spraying the shoulders of the dirt road that runs along the farm. If or when the county gets around to it everything has gone to seed, then with a big rain all those weed seeds get washed across our farm.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am north of clovis about 145 miles. The rangelands have had a huge amount of tumbleweeds this last year , more than most of have ever seen in our pasturelands, I am talking 10's of thousands of acres . Spraying is the last thing a land owner thinks about during a drought, some places you want to hairup and may it will keep soil from eroding . When it does start raining here there will be large amounts of weed seed to sprout , no green grass here yet . Burn bans have not been lifted , it is like a tenderbox waiting for a spark. I getting damn tired of being Dust Bowl Tough............. if you could get oil out of a tumbleweed you could make alot of oil this winter/spring. There is a spot in the road called Kerrick Texas, it is located sw of our HQ , guy who was burning t-weeds the other day and wind got up and it got out of control real fast , burned 3 houses on 1 block before they could get it under control. Dumb sob should of knew not to burn them in the wind, almost burned a friend of mines house, its the only one that didnt burn .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> I am north of clovis about 145 miles. The rangelands have had a huge amount of tumbleweeds this last year , more than most of have ever seen in our pasturelands, I am talking 10's of thousands of acres . Spraying is the last thing a land owner thinks about during a drought, some places you want to hairup and may it will keep soil from eroding . When it does start raining here there will be large amounts of weed seed to sprout , no green grass here yet . Burn bans have not been lifted , it is like a tenderbox waiting for a spark. I getting damn tired of being Dust Bowl Tough............. if you could get oil out of a tumbleweed you could make alot of oil this winter/spring. There is a spot in the road called Kerrick Texas, it is located sw of our HQ , guy who was burning t-weeds the other day and wind got up and it got out of control real fast , burned 3 houses on 1 block before they could get it under control. Dumb sob should of knew not to burn them in the wind, almost burned a friend of mines house, its the only one that didnt burn .


Wow, I'd be gettin tired of "dust bowl tough" too!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I used to dream of makin' hay in a dry climate . Then I read the book THE WORST HARD TIME about the dust bowl years in places like Dalhart, Boise City, Guymon, Liberal etc. I don't believe I am cut out for it after that read. Just have to hope the clouds to clear after lunch....


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

panhandle9400 said:


> I am north of clovis about 145 miles. The rangelands have had a huge amount of tumbleweeds this last year , more than most of have ever seen in our pasturelands, I am talking 10's of thousands of acres . Spraying is the last thing a land owner thinks about during a drought, some places you want to hairup and may it will keep soil from eroding . When it does start raining here there will be large amounts of weed seed to sprout , no green grass here yet . Burn bans have not been lifted , it is like a tenderbox waiting for a spark. I getting damn tired of being Dust Bowl Tough............. if you could get oil out of a tumbleweed you could make alot of oil this winter/spring. There is a spot in the road called Kerrick Texas, it is located sw of our HQ , guy who was burning t-weeds the other day and wind got up and it got out of control real fast , burned 3 houses on 1 block before they could get it under control. Dumb sob should of knew not to burn them in the wind, almost burned a friend of mines house, its the only one that didnt burn .


I was looking on google earth at Kerrick, Texas. Pretty ironic the only street with a name that I saw is "Tumbleweed Lane".


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

SVFHAY said:


> I used to dream of makin' hay in a dry climate . Then I read the book THE WORST HARD TIME about the dust bowl years in places like Dalhart, Boise City, Guymon, Liberal etc. I don't believe I am cut out for it after that read. Just have to hope the clouds to clear after lunch....


Funny you mentioned that book, I have a few signed copies I got from Tim Egan, My family endured those dirty days, Hell the government moved the indians to a area that was more hospitable, LoL and left No Mans Land, great country when it rains or snows . I told a hand from Arkansas this evening one thing about it we dont have wet hay.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

They had a pretty good article in National Geographic about russian thistle. Ground zero was Scotland South Dakota where the tumbleweed got its foot hold on the west when flax seed imported from russia was planted that was unfortunately contaminated with salsola tragus.


----------

